# Goat Barn size?



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I have 3 goats, a 2 year old Nubian doe, a 2 year old mini Nubian buck, and a 5 month old Nigerian bucking. It's starting to get cold here in the mornings and I don't want them out in the weather in the winter. The boys have a house now made out of pallets, and my doe has a house made from a old dog pen.

I have a old chicken coop that is 12x12 that is right beside them. Could I use this to make a barn? Do the boys need their own barn or could I give them half of the barn with the doe?

I plan to keep the 2 boys for breeding and adding 3 more Doe's in time. 

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

12x12 is plenty good for three goats. If your doe is separated from the boys you can easily make her her own space with in that barn. 2 bucks with one lady may drive her crazy.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

As a rule of thumb I generally give my adult goats about 12-15 square feet per animal on barns used for temporary housing like getting in out of the rain. If you plan on using your barn for more permanent housing, I would go bigger depending on size of animal. Also, keeping the boys away from the girl would be advisable. If you plan on adding more goats and raising kids, you will want a separate shelter for new moms and babies.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Let's see... 3 goats, taking goat math into consideration. 20'x30' with run in sheds on both sides would be a good start.


----------

